# Plants and pond snails



## Guest (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi all! I'm totally new to this site, but have heard wonderful things about it. I breed apple snails, and currently have 3 freshwater tanks running for them. My question today is, what can I treat plants with before putting them in the aquarium to eradicate any pond snails and their eggs? I need something natural, so as not to harm the snails I have, or the fish. I've heard that a treatment with a spice called Alum works very well, but I have no clue what concentration I'd need to use.
Any help with this would be sooooooooooo appreciated! Thanks!
Justine :fish:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

1/2 tbsp of KMnO4 (potassium permanganate) per gallon of water will work. Be sure to soak for 1 day then rinse well. This stuff is poisonous and will stain just about anything red so use with caution. ALum will kill the snails, but not the eggs. Copper is a sure fire way but it will kill all inverts (shrimp ect...) and can kill fish. It is also ineffective when the PH is 8.3 or above. Works best in water <7.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks Simpte, but I really don't want to mess with anything that's "poisonous". If I do use the Alum, do you know the ratio of it to water? I can always wipe the leaves down and feel for eggs I guess. Thanks!
Justine  )


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

No I'm not. A Salt bath will work also but I'm not sure how long you need to leave them in the saltwater. Just about anything that will kill inverts will kill snails.


----------



## sharkbait1213 (Jul 17, 2005)

where can one purchase potassium permaganate??? Is it expensive?? 
Thanks.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

I had the same probablem so i just went to PetsMart and bought snail killer/ remover. If you do that put them in the tank and put your good snails in the other tanks though so not to kill the good ones....good luck


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Most snail killer chemicals are copper based (some chleated but still copper). This can have an adverse effect of sensative fish like scaleless fish (Cories, loaches etc...) and tetras. Home Depot should carry The potassium compound. UPS will not ship it anymore either. (Sept 11th is the reason). Has to be shipped priority of you order on-line.


----------

